# "Boobsuits"



## Beastcub (Sep 3, 2008)

what are yur thoughts on them?

my thoughts: i think they are definate troll matierial especially since trolls have learned not all of them contain a female which tends to be true, more so if the boobs are rather big. but that actually does not bother me much considering i live in Sacrament CA and i am kind of in the middle of San Fransico, the city of LA, Reno and Las Vegas and and all have plenty of cross dressers and drag shows (amoung other things) so a cross dressing furry? whatever man atleast its a mystery if the gender is really what your seeing unlike a beard in a dress.

big boobs on a suit... they are not my cup of tea but if a customer wants it and will pay a bit extra for it i will do it.
FA even has a hyper category for art with big boobs so i know there are furries out there who would love a fursuit with big jugs.
i do know an excessive boob job on a fursuit makes it way less public friendly for random suiting

in some cases it really is just a female fur making up for how the fur hides their figure.

i think part of the issue is not that "they are too big" its that "does it need boobs?"
the dragon in shreck is plenty fem and flirty and she does not even have sudgestive lumps.
some cartoons with anthros do draw boobs on them or sudgest they have them like how Miss Kitty in fiveil goes west has a pretty distinct boob crack.

i kind of feel like there is some kind of line between boobs on furry art and boobs on fursuits: that its fine in the art and questionalble with the costumes, i guess it is because fursuits are more of a public thing and are more of the public image for furries (when i learned of fur con 3 years ago my reaction was "hey mom, look a convention for people who make and wear animal costumes")


all in all i don't hate them, i think maybe they kind of further the stigma surrounding furries, but at the same time i don't really care about that as it makes the person happy to have such a suit, and its for fellow furs to enjoy not the general public.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 3, 2008)

as long as they use them *i hate to say it * responsibly then thats for me fine but walking in public giving the rest of us bad names aint great


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 3, 2008)

Kyra said:


> as long as they use them *i hate to say it * responsibly then thats for me fine but walking in public giving the rest of us bad names aint great



yeah boosuits need to stay at furcons and private shindigs, public is a big no-no.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 3, 2008)

i'll admit it i not only love cute furries but also yiffie in most of it's forms. and all the pictures of people in fursuits always puts a smile on my face, with mme imagining my perfect suit but i just cant see myself in anything like that if they make male ones


----------



## Frasque (Sep 3, 2008)

So that's what "hyper" means! I was afraid to ask, or click.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 3, 2008)

Frasque said:


> So that's what "hyper" means! I was afraid to ask, or click.



i have my mature filter on, some one said "hyper" in that context is hyper-sex
so the "big" may apply to ermmm other body parts than just boobs and they got blocked by the filter.
when i first searched hyper art i was expecting spazzed out furries on caffine XD


----------



## Skittle (Sep 3, 2008)

Hyper means HUGE any sexual part of the body. *gag*

As for boob suits, I plan on making one of a female rat, similar to Autumn Vixen and the like.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 3, 2008)

I can see it now, some winner all up in arms 'cause he got thrown out of the bowling alley for having a suit with giant retarded tits on it. I'll laugh my ass off the day it happens :] . Bonus points if it's also got a giant fake cock stuffed into spandex shorts.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't see any problem with it. Not for walking around and such. If you act like a woman  when you wear the suit, and you like it, then go for it.

If, however, you try to seduce someone as a woman and take it to the bedroom (I'm even cool if you just flirt around) and "surprise" them when they get there, that's when it's not cool.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 3, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Bonus points if it's also got a giant fake cock stuffed into spandex shorts.



YES!


lol. I think it's an odd think to parade around in, and I'd probably try to avoid the association. But do whatever brings contentment to your heart. Who am I to make demands on whether or not others can wear boob suits. I didn't even know that they were referred to as such, but I'm assuming they're just fursuits with boobs.

Wielders of such boobonic powers should realize and expect attention: good and bad.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wait, how big are we talking here?

...

That could change my opinion 

Got pics?


----------



## Kume (Sep 3, 2008)

You live in sacramento??? Where? I happen to too! I know it may seem kinda creepy, but i am interested in meeting more people around my area.


----------



## Kume (Sep 3, 2008)

And people that walk around with hyper boobs, thats their thing. i just would prefer it if, again, it was kept to the private areas, because those will make the public think even less of our outcasted fandom of.....well...outcasts =D


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 3, 2008)

"how big" ya say
well this topic came up because i took on a boobsuit (which i guess is a term i made up? no seems to have heard of the term) commission with large breasts which i did since the commissioner offered to pay extra...but i was still rather bashfull making it....and i wanted to know what others though of them
see below


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 3, 2008)

That's not bad, I was thinking you were talking ~twice that size


----------



## Kume (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, those arent TOO big, just....big


----------



## Frasque (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL I was expecting something like those creepy women with fake boobs that are almost as big as they are . . . those are big but reasonably propotional.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 3, 2008)

those are  good and i know of another person who has a suit with tits ... its my  friend corsi { here comes the unavoidable pug of  her music  the mouse sing  parodys and has a FA account and  i think a fur nation account} look at   fur suit parades on youtube  for the big black and Grey mouse


----------



## Corsi (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay thank god I noticed that this was because of a commission and not my own recent appearance at MFM this year. I myself own a female suit with a male in the suit.

I thought the timing was impeccable having the thread start right after the con.

I have to agree that using the suit as a trap for males is not cool but it's a matter of acting the part. I have my own reasons that have nothing kinky or fettishy about the reasons for having a female suit.

For example. Lets mention two female suits that no one bats an eyelash at. Zigzag ... Roxicat. And for that matter just walk around at AC there's several dozen. There is even a 'Furry Grrl' photo shoot for the female suits.

Nothing wrong with it if you do it responsibly. Now have I gone out in suit in public? Yes. And I put clothing on over the suit when I do. And you know ... No one thinks twice about it. I am just a female mascot to them.

Now if I went out there without a shirt and the like on ... Yeah I would get stared at. When you have a female suit you go out 'g-rated' and even cartoon females wear clothing. Use a think before you act rule and female suits are fine.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 3, 2008)

Corsi said:


> Nothing wrong with it if you do it responsibly. Now have I gone out in suit in public? Yes. And I put clothing on over the suit when I do. And you know ... No one thinks twice about it. I am just a female mascot to them.
> 
> Now if I went out there without a shirt and the like on ... Yeah I would get stared at. When you have a female suit you go out 'g-rated' and even cartoon females wear clothing. Use a think before you act rule and female suits are fine.



yes the shirt helps, the commissioner set something about "dressing her up" so i think clothes will tone down the look.

on the same topic of a shot making it more publicly okay....
i have been consdering a breasts cancer awareness suit as they have those big chareity walks and one is nearby. it would be a pink animal (i think a dog would be best) in a shirt and maybe a skirt, with one breast (not a big one, just big enough to know its a boob) and the pink awareness ribbon over the missing one. but i think the concept may be too odd


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 4, 2008)

put  both boobs little ones... and  just have a  custom pink ribbon shirt... it would be very cool


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 4, 2008)

> on the same topic of a shot making it more publicly okay....
> i have been consdering a breasts cancer awareness suit as they have those big chareity walks and one is nearby. it would be a pink animal (i think a dog would be best) in a shirt and maybe a skirt, with one breast (not a big one, just big enough to know its a boob) and the pink awareness ribbon over the missing one. but i think the concept may be too odd



I personally really like it... it's sad and touching, and it has a lot of heart and thought put into it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> yes the shirt helps, the commissioner set something about "dressing her up" so i think clothes will tone down the look.
> 
> on the same topic of a shot making it more publicly okay....
> i have been consdering a breasts cancer awareness suit as they have those big chareity walks and one is nearby. it would be a pink animal (i think a dog would be best) in a shirt and maybe a skirt, with one breast (not a big one, just big enough to know its a boob) and the pink awareness ribbon over the missing one. but i think the concept may be too odd


That seems kind of creepy...


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 4, 2008)

> That seems kind of creepy...



Well, even if she didn't do the whole thing... the pink fursuit with the awareness ribbon is a nice concept.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 4, 2008)

When I cosplayed, I use to crossplay so I had a lot of experience making 'boobsuits' so to speak - but in my case a skin coloured body suit with built in breasts (made from half of foam balls covered in the skin coloured fabric)

I would definitely recommend for fursuits, stick to wearing them at cons or private gatherings. If going public with them, people would definitely get the wrong impression - as people would see the fursuiter as a mascot, and if they see mascots with huge breasts they might freak out - and its a bit disrespectful too.

I don't know about furry conventions, but at an anime convention I got in "trouble" so to speak - I was cosplaying Felicia from Darkstalkers, which was one of my bodysuits with fur attached to the appropriate places - the fur covering the breasts was velcroed on - and we did a superbowl spoof as a masquerade skit. Once my friend ripped off the fur exposing the velcro nipple so to speak, we got disqualified for implied nudity and was told if I walked around the con with my breasts showing, I'd get my conbadge revoked.  (which was kind of hypocritical of the con because there were people there walking around in pretty much nothing - one girl with a skirt so short there was really no point of wearing it really lol)

If you're commissioned to make a boobsuit, I'd totally suggest for you to charge a hefty fee. If they really want it, they'll pay - I don't find it very appropriate myself and I use to wear them when I crossplayed! hah. Sure, if it's tailoring the suit for a woman's real breasts whatever, but if they want to attach some huge knockers then definitely charge them extra.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> Well, even if she didn't do the whole thing... the pink fursuit with the awareness ribbon is a nice concept.


yeah, the breast thing was what was kinda creepy...

My Grandma had breast cancer, and lost both :\ But, she wasn't "Flat" that would just look... weird


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mirka said:


> If you're commissioned to make a boobsuit, I'd totally suggest for you to charge a hefty fee. If they really want it, they'll pay - I don't find it very appropriate myself and I use to wear them when I crossplayed! hah. Sure, if it's tailoring the suit for a woman's real breasts whatever, but if they want to attach some huge knockers then definitely charge them extra.



I must admit, I cannot agree with this. Sure you charge extra for the fur and such used, time, etc. But to add on a hefty fee just because the person likes their suit to have breasts... It makes no sense.

It'd be like charging an extra $100 to leave a hole open behind the tail just because it could be suggestive as a butt hole...

If the person wants it charge whats appropriate. If I ever found someone was charging extraordinarily high extra fees for customization just because they might not like what the commissioner wants done... I'd never hire them to do a suit, even without such customizations, as I just plain don't agree with their stance.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^^^
i charged $60 extra as the thick block of foam alone was $30 and the rest of the cost was for the extra fur it needed and the extra time i knew it would take to make them 2 colors (and it took way longer than i thought as it was hard to get the boobs so round and smooth)

as for any "details between the legs" um no, even $1000 would not get me to swallow my pride and do that, i dod not want that associated with myself


----------



## Mirka (Sep 4, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I must admit, I cannot agree with this. Sure you charge extra for the fur and such used, time, etc. But to add on a hefty fee just because the person likes their suit to have breasts... It makes no sense.
> 
> It'd be like charging an extra $100 to leave a hole open behind the tail just because it could be suggestive as a butt hole...
> 
> If the person wants it charge whats appropriate. If I ever found someone was charging extraordinarily high extra fees for customization just because they might not like what the commissioner wants done... I'd never hire them to do a suit, even without such customizations, as I just plain don't agree with their stance.



If the creator isn't comfortable with creating that part of the suit, but the commissioner insists, then I see it's fair for them to charge an additional fee. I know if I ever created fursuits for others, if someone requested a sheath I'd definitely charge more for that - Not for the extra work but for the pure fact that you're adding a sheath to the suit. X_x


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Shrug* I guess we just have different views on the subject.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 4, 2008)

Mirka said:


> If the creator isn't comfortable with creating that part of the suit, but the commissioner insists, then I see it's fair for them to charge an additional fee. I know if I ever created fursuits for others, if someone requested a sheath I'd definitely charge more for that - Not for the extra work but for the pure fact that you're adding a sheath to the suit. X_x


That to me is just unfair. If you don't like the idea, don't take the commission. The person can throw their money elsewhere. That is rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 4, 2008)

at least they blend with the fur if i saw another furry without the blended it would just make me piss myself laughing.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

skittle said:


> That to me is just unfair. If you don't like the idea, don't take the commission. The person can throw their money elsewhere. That is rude and inconsiderate.



That would indeed be a better way to handle it.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 4, 2008)

I will say that I do not like 'boob' suits,  they aren't appealing for me at all and I don't find them cute and/or 'sexy'.  Having gone to my first furry convention I saw tons of really nice fursuits with just a handful of ones I really cared not for (and thus didn't deliberately take any pictures focusing on them).  However, I'm up for people who just wanna do their thing, so I can certainly deal with it, even if it is a bit creepy.

Also I will say that I would also charge extra if I ever actually accepted to put boobs on a fursuit, if I ever made fursuits.  Seems like an annoying task at that to do so I may just outright decline ever doing that, or any other 'naughty bits', dun wanna do that.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> ^^^^^
> i charged $60 extra as the thick block of foam alone was $30 and the rest of the cost was for the extra fur it needed and the extra time i knew it would take to make them 2 colors (and it took way longer than i thought as it was hard to get the boobs so round and smooth)
> 
> as for any "details between the legs" um no, even $1000 would not get me to swallow my pride and do that, i dod not want that associated with myself




If you feel uncomfortable doing the body suit like that and you do not wish to be associated with it, then do not do it and refer them to someone else that will.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 4, 2008)

Here are my thoughts on them.

I don't like them. Personally I am all for a little more realisim in furrie costumes, but that bit of realism takes it a bit too far. That said I am not going to tell people to not make them because I don't like them. I'm not that arrogent.

You can make something look distinctly feminine without adding clothes or big boobs. Take a look at the Animated feature Happy Feet. You could easily distinguish between male and female, by the curve of the transition from white to black.

If I were to make costumes to look distinctly female I would do something along those lines. I'm not comfortable with the idea of making a costume with big boobs on it. So I'm not going to make them period.

The same applies for yiff suits. I don't care how much someone wants to pay me, I'm not comfortable with it, so I won't do it. It all boils down to wether or not you want to sacrifice your level of comfort for money. Some people are willing to do that, and others arn't.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 4, 2008)

skittle said:


> That to me is just unfair. If you don't like the idea, don't take the commission. The person can throw their money elsewhere. That is rude and inconsiderate.



I don't get you guys, it seems more then reasonable to me. If they want you to  do the suit, but they also want you to tack on something retarded that you're  not comfortable with like giant foam tits or a fuck hole or something, nothing  wrong with charging them whatever additional fee you see fit, if they don't like  it nothing's stopping them from going to someone else.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Sep 4, 2008)

I think boobs are only good if it works with the character like in furry art.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 4, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't get you guys, it seems more then reasonable to me. If they want you to  do the suit, but they also want you to tack on something retarded that you're  not comfortable with like giant foam tits or a fuck hole or something, nothing  wrong with charging them whatever additional fee you see fit, if they don't like  it nothing's stopping them from going to someone else.


But why charge for something that isn't more work? Tits can understand and a sheath is really just a tube of fur. If they are uncomfortable doing it, don't do it. Why be associated with something that you don't like yourself?


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't get you guys, it seems more then reasonable to me. If they want you to  do the suit, but they also want you to tack on something retarded that you're  not comfortable with like giant foam tits or a fuck hole or something, nothing  wrong with charging them whatever additional fee you see fit, if they don't like  it nothing's stopping them from going to someone else.


If they do not like what is being requested it is better to let them know. If they still want it done then charge up whatever will make you do it, but what I don't like is just adding a hefty Sex Tax to it when the person that is buying it might not know why there is such a higher cost ...

If I misunderstood the order and am jumping to conclusions, my apologies :\


----------



## Tarah_Rosemoon (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw that dragon when it was submitted. Normally I don't like suits with extra bits added, more so male suits, that's just me. But I think the dragon looks fine. At Comic Con some people though I had padding up there and asked me why I had it made like that. I had to gesture to them that it was actually me. xD 

If you don't feel comfortable doing something then don't do it. If you charge extra for some people they'll just go find some other maker make the suit, or they even alter it themselves. So either way your name still might be associated with it. All you can do is make the suit, whatever happens with the owner is all them. If someone else asks and you don't want to do it, just say no.

Even when thinking about it now, I've seen some who have non adult suits yet they have images of themselves in adult situations.


----------



## MagicLocket (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm just not one who thinks fursuits need breasts or anything like/related to it.
Certainly not in public (But that's my opinion). If it's at a convention it's their choice, just be respectful on wht your doing i guess.


----------



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 9, 2008)

Kyra said:


> as long as they use them *i hate to say it * responsibly then thats for me fine but walking in public giving the rest of us bad names aint great


i totally agree Kyra

great song in the signature btw 
oh no you didn't!


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Sep 9, 2008)

For me im not much of a fursuit fan at all but I don't see what the big deal is. if they want to have them more power to em.. big or small real or not. I just don't understand why it's ok to draw pic and stuff with fur's having, extra equipment but it's not ok for fursuits. Mabey I just don't get it but thats my 2 cents worth =}


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Sep 10, 2008)

Ehh... I honestly don't care. it's something to gawk at, yeah, but it's nothing compared to "penisuits"... if you know what I'm talking about. 


*shudders*
fursuits should NEVER be made for such dastardly deeds!!!



but on a side note, I understand you being bashful about making it. I would feel weird, and might even not offer such services as boobsuit-making. 
But then again, it would only be fair to offer to make foam boobs if I'd offer to make foam muscle padding as well...


----------



## Glaze Fox (Aug 13, 2018)

I Myself am looking to commission one, but not in the hyper sense, and I would be wearing shirts over them, as currently for my partial I have to wear fake silicon breast forms, But I'd prefer to have a fursuit body that has the breasts already on it, but finding someone who would take on such a request is proving to be difficult


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Aug 13, 2018)

Breasts for female cosplaying is normal, and often times fursuits needs to have a bit.
-
However, there are degrees; furries like to hypersexualize everything so it comes to no surprise when someone goes all NSFW with it.
-
Breasts in themselves are not a big deal; its when people hypersexualize them (ergo, making them a big deal) while simultaneously pretending they're doing nothing wrong is where we run into issues.  If you can't wear a family friendly suit to cons, then you don't need to go there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh my God. This thread is 10 years old.

Also Oh my God this forum used to have furry celebrities like beast cub on it.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Aug 13, 2018)

Glaze Fox said:


> I Myself am looking to commission one, but not in the hyper sense, and I would be wearing shirts over them, as currently for my partial I have to wear fake silicon breast forms, But I'd prefer to have a fursuit body that has the breasts already on it, but finding someone who would take on such a request is proving to be difficult


Here is the Necromancer.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 13, 2018)

Okay, here's what I think.

Boobs on a suit because the wearer has boobs which - obviously - show through the suit? Fine, expected.

Boobs on a suit that are more defined and not just from the wearer's shape, deliberately crafted for an exaggerated look? Eh, depends on the suit, might look tacky in some cases but each to their own.

Huge boobs on a suit that's worn by a male?
Creepy and probably autogynephilic.

Let's not forget that fursuiting cons are usually a family friendly event and there are often kids who want to interact with fursuiters. So, I think it's unwise to have a sexually charged suit. Even if your fursuit's boobs don't have nipples, being a guy who walks around in a suit made to look like a curvacious anthro cartoon... that doesn't exactly scream PG-13.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 14, 2018)

Closing this due to a 10 year necro.


----------

